# Gates belts for Carlton stump grinders



## Philip4465

I live in the UK and would be interested to know how much you pay for Gates Belts in the USA. The belts I'm interested in are the flat toothed belts that are used on the Carlton 4012 and 7015 machines. The belts here in th UK are extremely expensive, I look forward to your comments.


----------



## CUCV

Philip4465 said:


> I live in the UK and would be interested to know how much you pay for Gates Belts in the USA. The belts I'm interested in are the flat toothed belts that are used on the Carlton 4012 and 7015 machines. The belts here in th UK are extremely expensive, I look forward to your comments.


 
Whats the gates part number?


----------



## NCTREE

if you are talking about the polychain belt that drives the grinding wheel then you are looking at 5 to 600 bucks. the other one is cheaper i believe around 85 bucks


----------



## Toddppm

$500-600!? How big are these belts?
Got a Goodyear replacement for my Rayco for about $225 few months ago.


----------



## John464

is this the first belt in line on the cutter wheel or the second in line? The bigger one behind the cover that says 7015? 

Im close to replacing the bigger belt. Almost out of adjustment stretch on it. Not sure what the cost is. Im on all original belts. I thought someone was talking about an outsource that could supply us with them to avoid carltons high prices? It was a thread on one of these message boards...


----------



## paccity

i've tryed to get that belt other than from carlton . no luck,. keep it cleaned out and adjusted you should get over 1000 hr's out of it. if some one has a line on getting them cheap[er i'm all ears.


----------



## Mowingman

Any good bearing/power transmission supply shop should be able to get the belts for your machine. I have already checked at my local bearing supply store. They told me they can get any belt made, for anything. I used them a lot when I was working in the rock crushing business.
My supplier is Purvis industries. They have locations all over the U.S.
Jeff


----------



## John464

Found a place. Cheaper than Carlton direct by about $135. Stump Grinder Poly Chain Belts / JP Carlton / Model 7015 -- Global Equipment Exporters Online Store
Still way too expensive for a belt!

Carlton parts departments is a rip off. I just placed an order for toggle switches on the wireless remote control. $24.50 each. I foolishly ordered two of them cause I needed them. Later did some research and found them elsewhere for $3.80 each. Thats nearly a 700% profit margin!


----------



## paccity

John464 said:


> Found a place. Cheaper than Carlton direct by about $135. Stump Grinder Poly Chain Belts / JP Carlton / Model 7015 -- Global Equipment Exporters Online Store
> Still way too expensive for a belt!
> 
> Carlton parts departments is a rip off. I just placed an order for toggle switches on the wireless remote control. $24.50 each. I foolishly ordered two of them cause I needed them. Later did some research and found them elsewhere for $3.80 each. Thats nearly a 700% profit margin!


 
thanks for the line on that polly belt. ya the switches i outsorce way cheaper and there better switches. i also have a diff bearing sorce. better bearings than the linkbelts. and a note on the deutz eng, change the timeing belt every 1000 hrs. don't ask how i know.


----------



## lmcc4088

*A better solution.*

gentlemen, I've been grinding for about 12 years with a Rayco 1625 super Jr. that uses the notched belt, similar to an automotive timing belt, cost, $270 for a replacement.I did research, did the math, converted to a 4 V flat belt, so it can slip, if overloaded, no busted notches as with the polychain. It's the best move I've ever made, I grind daily, big stuff, five feet dia. oak, no problem. And I use green teeth, sharpen them myself, with a drill press and a 2 in. diamond grinding wheel, makes them like new in 5 minutes, they cost $10 each to replace, but with resharpening, I get at least 6 resharpenings before they are spoiled. Just thought you might need to know this, my email is; [email protected], you might need to know some things I have learned, and of coarse, I'm the best, my bumper sticker says; A man and his stumpgrinder, it's a beautiful thing, just for grins.,Have a great day, Larry in Florida.


----------



## stumper63

Vermeer has stuck with the 3-grooved (parallel to belt) for many years now, no polychain. They last 500-750 hrs/+ and cost about $35 if I remember right. Always wondered why Rayco used the cogged belt on the lower hp machine. Sounds like your conversion was the way to go.

Stumper63


----------



## coolbrze

A new poly chain for our 2500-4 was $184.24 + S&H from Carlton 4 months ago.


----------



## stormchaser

*stormchaser*



paccity said:


> i've tryed to get that belt other than from carlton . no luck,. keep it cleaned out and adjusted you should get over 1000 hr's out of it. if some one has a line on getting them cheap[er i'm all ears.



if you looking for poly chain belt you better make sure its blue inside poly carbin belts are blue inside if not bout 50 -100 hours then it breaks i have a good lead on cheaper belts for 7015 ill ck back after next weeek or call me next week ill tell you what i found out 256-759-4349 also i have a 4400 thats the older now 7015 tire machine perfect condition 18,000 i have a buddy in montgmery al. thats a gates dealer gonna see if i can save few bucks you can getum around 525 now:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## howel07264

lmcc4088 said:


> gentlemen, I've been grinding for about 12 years with a Rayco 1625 super Jr. that uses the notched belt, similar to an automotive timing belt, cost, $270 for a replacement.I did research, did the math, converted to a 4 V flat belt, so it can slip, if overloaded, no busted notches as with the polychain. It's the best move I've ever made, I grind daily, big stuff, five feet dia. oak, no problem. And I use green teeth, sharpen them myself, with a drill press and a 2 in. diamond grinding wheel, makes them like new in 5 minutes, they cost $10 each to replace, but with resharpening, I get at least 6 resharpenings before they are spoiled. Just thought you might need to know this, my email is; [email protected], you might need to know some things I have learned, and of coarse, I'm the best, my bumper sticker says; A man and his stumpgrinder, it's a beautiful thing, just for grins.,Have a great day, Larry in Florida.


The problem with using a v-belt for the final drive is that they must be continually tensioned tight to avoid slippage. With a poly belt you set it up right once and forget it. After a few hours you will have to be re-tensioning it to keep it from slipping. Also I have found that keeping the v-belt continually tensioned tight puts additional wear on the jackshaft and cutter wheel bearings. You will be trading saving a few bucks now for much more labor re-tensioning and premature bearing wear. The reason I know this is because I did the same thing with my old Carlton 4400 and went back to the poly belt. There is a reason why they put a no-slip poly belt on the final drive. By the way, I like your info on sharpening the greenteeth.


----------



## Mike stew

4012 Gates poly chain part number: 8mgt-1200-62

Does anyone know the part number for the 4012 hydraulic oil filter?


----------



## Eq Broker

Hi everybody,

You can give me a call at 770-966-9056 as I carry gates belts for Carlton's and Rayco's at a lower price than the manufacturer's and dealer's. I have 12 years experience shipping parts overseas and have many customers in the UK, AU, and NZ. The last time I heard Carlton was at $670 for a SP7015 poly chain belt and I'm at $580. I also carry Rexnord/Linkbelt bearings as well. You can pm me and I'll get back with you.

Thanks,

Dave
Global Equipment Exporters


----------



## Creeker

G'day Dave, as luck would have it I have just send you an enquiry re the engine sheave for my SP 4012 and started a thread re hours expected from that sheave, small world eh!

To Aussie blokes wanting parts, you can order with confidence from this gentleman, he has been very helpful over the last few years and knows his stuff re machinery.


----------



## Eq Broker

Thanks and I appreciate the compliments.

Dave
Global Equipment Exporters


----------



## tidy

Hi Dave,

Can you supply belts with spring loaded tensioners ?


----------



## Eq Broker

Please give more details on the machine you are working on. What year make and model machine is this for?


----------



## tidy

Sure Dave,

Its a 2001 Carlton 4400-4 with 44HP Deutz. 

Thanks
Chris


----------



## Eq Broker

Hi Chris, I am a little confused Carlton doesn't use any spring loaded tensioners on their machines. If you have a 4400-4 then you have a drive belt that comes off the engine and goes down to the Jackshaft and then your poly chain belt connects to the sprocket on the other end of the jackshaft and the poly chain belt goes from there down to the cutter wheel. In order to tighten the drive belt you have to turn the turn buckle on the operators side of the machine under your engagement handle. and to adjust your poly chain belt you have to move the bearings forward on the cutter wheel. I only know of 5 tensioners on the Carlton 4400-4 2 are on the machine as listed above and 3 are on the Deutz engine one is for the alternator and one is for the hydraulic belt and the last one is for your timing belt. I would be happy to talk with you more if you would like you can call us at 1-770-966-9056


----------



## tidy

Ok sure, thanks for that Dave. I have plans to introduce a belt with tensioner as a modification....

Chris


----------



## Eq Broker

Hi Chris,

If you're trying to introduce a tensioner on the drive belt that comes off the engine, please be careful as the cutter wheel head may still turn without it being engaged.

Thanks,

Dave


----------



## scotty1170

Does anyone know where I can get the motor drive 4 rib v belt for a Carlton 3500 stump grinder tow behind


----------



## Maintenance supervisor

You can call JP Carlton directly in Spartanburg, SC . They are pretty decent guys.


----------



## Patrick1903

scotty1170 said:


> Does anyone know where I can get the motor drive 4 rib v belt for a Carlton 3500 stump grinder tow behind


Check out offroad belts and v drive belt guys. It looks like it is a 4b82?

Email off road belts with your model and specs and they can send you some options. They’re helpful over the phone too.









D&D PowerDrive 4B82 Banded V Belt - Off Road Belts LLC


Belt B 21/32 x 85in OC 4 Band




offroadbelts.com


----------

